# Work required



## IG Reisen (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey all you,

We are Marc and Sina a still on tour long travelled German couple who is desperately looking for work to keep travelling going for a while. We will be in Australia in the end of December and looking for work for a period of 4-5 months or a bit shorter in any area of AUS or NZ for almost any kind of job. We are both trained purchase clerks but have also experience in farm work, which we got during our travel. 
Our problem is we are both over 30 (31 and 36) and no longer eligible for the working-holiday-visa and there fore cought in the net of bureaucracy. 
Does anybody know any realistic chance to pick up some work except from woofing in Australia or New Zealand? Are there any kinds of other visa types who could help us out or other ways which are not obvious on the first sight. Maybe there some changes in certain policies which come from time to time and not clear to an outstanding person. Thanks to you all for any help and advices.

Cheers Marc & Sina


----------



## krish (Oct 22, 2010)

find online jobs


----------

